
Boston Dynamics' door opening robot dog can now moonwalk to 'Uptown Funk' - kostaddin
https://www.businessinsider.com/boston-dynamics-robot-dog-dances-to-uptown-funk-2018-10
======
MakeChaser
Moves are so natural one would think it is living creature. How far could
advance this robot?

